# che l'iran sia la vittima o l'aggressore



## Cibele

si parla di attentati, rapporti dei servizi segreti e di atteggiamento dei media:

"Che l'Iran sia la vittima o l'aggressore, la stampa siriana si guarda bene dalla tentazione d'intaccare la sua immagine." 

Que l'Iran soit la victime ou l'agresseur,  la presse syrienne se garde bien de la tentation d’entacher l’image du pays voisin.

é giusto l'uso di que....soit...ou...? 
o piuttosto que l'iran est la victime ou l'agresseur? 

potrei tradurre anche 

Que l'Iran soit la victime ou l'agresseur,  la presse syrienne se garde bien de la tentation d’entacher son image.

senza aggiungere du pays voisin?

sarebbe comprensibile?

Grazie


----------



## sara.aleotti

Io girerei la frase con
"n'importe que l'Iran soit...." questo rende indispensabile l'uso del congiuntivo


----------



## Corsicum

Cibele said:


> Que l'Iran soit la victime ou l'agresseur, la presse syrienne se garde bien de la tentation d’entacher son image.


Oui, à voir aussi d’autres possibilités ?
… de la tentation de *porter atteinte* à son image. 
… de la tentation de compromettre son image.
… de la tentation de ternir son image.
… de la tentation de salir son image.


----------



## Cibele

"Que l'Iran soit la victime ou l'agresseur, la presse syrienne se garde bien de la tentation d’entacher son image".

Ça marche alors? Merci bien Corsicum! Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Cibele said:


> "Que l'Iran soit la victime ou l'agresseur, la presse syrienne se garde bien de la tentation d’entacher son image".
> 
> Ça marche alors?


 
Oui, il me semble bien.
Prego !


----------



## Kinoka

Avec un peu de retard mais il me semble que tu devrais préférer l'une des formules proposées par Corsicum, et plus précisément:
… de la tentation de *porter atteinte* à son image. 
… de la tentation de ternir son image.          _(ma préférée _

Il me semble que "entacher son image" ne soit pas tellement utilisé en français...


----------



## matoupaschat

Kinoka said:


> Avec un peu de retard mais il me semble que tu devrais préférer l'une des formules proposées par Corsicum, et plus précisément:
> … de la tentation de *porter atteinte* à son image.
> … de la tentation de ternir son image. _(ma préférée _
> 
> Il me semble que "entacher son image" ne soit pas tellement utilisé en français...


 
Tout à fait d'accord 
 - pour le choix de la solution de Corsicum
 - "entacher son image", je ne l'utiliserais certainement pas sans complément .


----------

